# Waiting List



## Wdow (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi My name is Wendy

I am waiting for a egg donor at the Lister Hospital in London and the list is 2 1/2 years long has anyone else experience this length of waiting list. HELP! I think I'm going crazy.

Wxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Wendy hi

I waited over two years on a UK list. I did eventually get treatment but it failed and I couldn't face another 2+ years wait.
Have you thought about advertising for a donor? I did this extensively and it did help bump me up the list although I have chosen not to pursue treatment at my UK clinic anymore.
Do you have a friend or relative who would either donate directly to you or to your clinic? - the latter should bump you up the list.
Shop around at different clinics - some have very different waiting times some as short as 6 months I believe. It woud definately be worth going on the waiting list at a couple  of UK clinics. Don't do as I did and wait patiently for years on one list because I had a stupid sense of loyality to my clinic.
A further option is to consider treatment abroad. Clinics in Spain, Russia, Poland and the Czech Republic offer better success rates than many UK clinics, their standards of care are very high and waiting lists for donors much shorter. 

some things to think about I hope.

Good luck
Crusoe


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi there,

When I was 29 I was on a UK donor list and told I was 30th on the list - they had only had 2 donors in the previous year and the list is now closed.  I ended up going to NY last year and my twins (7 months now) were conceived after the second attempt!!

I think its better now but I would not discount going abroad!

Good luck 

Anna


----------



## Wdow (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your replies I think I will look into going abroad as it does seem to be more sucessful.

Thanks again

Wxx


----------

